

Introducing Qubrit.com - Contacts Management Startup  - rdanaev
http://qubrit.com
Qubrit lets you create, share and exchange your virtual business cards with anyone and manage your professional contacts. For free. Qubrit changes the way professional contacts and business cards are used.
======
rdanaev
Want to get people's opinion on it

